# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Steroids of Choice for MMA/Grappling

## Geordi LaForge

I chose nandrolone based partly on Sherk getting busted for it. I mean, it seemed like it worked for him. I found it greatly (w/sust) aided my ability to power my way through everything round after round. My top game and explosiveness were both stellar. However, now at the end of the cycle, I'm finding it's kind of screwed with my game. I go for power moves and they don't land, but since the guard was where I spent most of my time previously, it's not like I can't fall back on that.

Anyway, I found that my performance was massively enhanced by steadily increasing my dose for 3 weeks (200mg week 1, 450 week 2, 750 week 3), however, after the peak of performance in week 3, I felt tightness in my chest and other scariness and decided to scale it back. Regardless though, I think that the cycle was like a rollercoaster and if I'd designed it to fight at the highest point, I would've fought much better. I was able to do things in training I'd never accomplished before on that day, I only wish it'd been in competition instead, but I'll make sure things line up that way for the next cycle.

Do you use roids specifically for fighting (ie, not for weightlifting/muscle gains/whatever)? If so, what do you use and how does it help you?

----------


## sprawlbrawl

you dont get tested before your fights?i tred anavar i got stronger but found it hard to train my carido because it made might heart rate go crazy and got pale and puked dint know why people say that its good for carido over all it work well i got real strong

----------


## Geordi LaForge

I plan on fighting outside the reach of athletic commisions, but if/when I fight in sanctioned matches, I doubt I'll get tested, and if I do, I don't really care about getting caught. In fact, if a promoter were to google my name, they could find out real easy.

Anyway, for now, it's just for grappling tourneys anyway, for which there's no testing and steroids aren't even disallowed.

I found that my endurance was greatly enhanced at 150mg durabolin without the scary heart effects. I NEEDED the minute between rounds, but with that minute (out of every 6 mins), my heart rate got back under control and I was able to power my way through the next round without gassing.

When I wasn't doing timed rounds, I had problems because I had so much food and water in my stomach all the time that it wanted to try and escape. I never actually puked, but I had to cut sparring short a few times in order to avoid it.

----------


## sprawlbrawl

did it make you big,and how much did you gane,i might consider trying this

----------


## Geordi LaForge

I gained 20 lbs in the first 3 weeks, no weights.

----------


## sprawlbrawl

was it muscle ?

----------


## Geordi LaForge

Well, there was definitely some water, but no fat. Probably 15 lbs muscle. The main thing was the anaerobic endurance and explosiveness, which made me able to dominate more skilled guys. They couldn't keep up, I grappled circles around'em. I had to slow down at times to avoid embarassing my instructors.

----------


## MMA

i've noticed a lot of funky cardio effects when i do moderate/high doses too. i keep my doses pretty low when i've got a fight coming up. i used some heavy loads until i maxed out my weight class, but there isn't any point in getting any bigger for me.

check out your local commisions policies on testing - many don't have much testing at all for entry level pros. Cali is really tough tho - EVERYBODY gets tested.

----------


## Geordi LaForge

In BC, I don't think there's testing. Vancouver just banned MMA, and that was the biggest commision in the province. It's on a city-by-city basis here. I guess maybe the KOTC champs get tested? Maybe.

In Cali, well...I'd just fight on the reserve.  :Big Grin: 

What do you use?

----------


## Oki-Des

Tren made me considerably stronger while not increasing my size substantially. Sides were crazy for me, mostly mental, but I am a nut case anyways. 
Made me feel like I could just squish someones head with my fingers. 
HaHa. 
But, it made me lose my flexibility and cardio capability; or at least I believed it did. 
In a fight I had better win in the first 20 seconds or may have just fallen over from exhaustion. If I had to take something and fight I would definitely choose tren as my partner! Some people are able to continue cardio on tren therefore it may effect you differently.

----------


## Geordi LaForge

I would hate to take something that would kill my cardio, but maybe I'll try it instead of deca (which I have mixed feelings about) next cycle.

----------


## sphincter

I love tren and the incredible gains it gives me but it does kill my cardio so I would recommend it for between fight sessions t oget nice boost in strength and then come back off maybe 2 weeks before the fight and really work on getting your cardio back up to par while using weights and lots of grappling training to keep from losing much of the gains you got from teh tren.

----------


## maxiderm

i dont fight but i train MMA and from what ive seen masteron is a great choice because it doesnt bloat you up or kill your cardio or joints. it gives you more aggression and good strength gain with not too much mass. perfect for this sport. Primobolan would be awesome too, but its too expensive so i dont usually recommend it unless you have a FAT wallet.

deca has too much water retention and estrogen related sides (which means high bp, not good for endurance athletes) although if you ran it with letro then it could be very benificial for your joints when your grappling...

EDIT: i would say the optimum cycle for a grappler/striker would be low dose test (250mg a week) and masteron.

----------


## Geordi LaForge

My BP on deca was certainly ridiculous, although not as bad as it was today when I did a shot of 375 sust/50 durabolin . **** it sucked, my BP spiked really badly at about the 10 min mark. My pulse was literally twice as fast as it had been on 100 of durabolin and gassed in half the time. A student had my back and sunk in an RNC so, and I realize this is a ridiculous counter, but anyway, I stood up swept his hooks to the sides with my hands and hiptossed him. This had the effect, since he didn't let go, of rotating his arms tighter around my neck than I think anyone has ever squeezed it under their own power. He landed flat on his back in no reasonable position to finish, but I had to tap anyway because I already had tunnel vision. I always find it embarassing when I roid my way through a crappy power move only to fail anyway. Especially when I'm muscling some teenager around.

So...deca seems to have a Sherkesque effect on cardio/anaerobic endurance. What about this other stuff? Will it have that effect? I mean, the first day I took the durabolin, it at least doubled my effective fight time.

----------


## fallout311

how do you know grappling tourneys allow steroids ?

----------


## muaythaiguy76

i found that 25mg prop ed and 50 mg mast ed worked well for me increased agression and strength def went up gonna try some tbol next time

----------


## stevey_6t9

cheque drops

----------


## stefan_bjj

Hy guys,
what dose is good to get deca with masteron for a first cycle

----------


## graeme87

> Hy guys,
> what dose is good to get deca with masteron for a first cycle


Start your own thread and do not use deca and mast for a first cycle, I will gie more info if you start your own thread. 

Ps. welcome to the board.

----------


## graeme87

For untested guys

test
deca 
eq
mast
halo
var
tbol
dbol and drol could be used by the heavyweights

tren but not before a fight because it could hurt cardio

If you are worried about being tested stick with short esters and orals, also keep in mind you may not be tested for this or any recent fights but if you run deca if can show up 18 months down the line so plan ahead.

----------


## stefan_bjj

> Start your own thread and do not use deca and mast for a first cycle, I will gie more info if you start your own thread. 
> 
> Ps. welcome to the board.


I post here, because I play BJJ.
I do not necessarily so much mass weight, but I want to put some kilos and keep my stamina.

----------


## Art Vandelay

> I post here, because I play BJJ.
> I do not necessarily so much mass weight, but I want to put some kilos and keep my stamina.


lol, we've got a live one...

----------


## soo2bhuge

Most guys that I train with in bjj, at least that have told me they use, the most common compounds are hgh, test or var. In fact from what my trainer told me, who got his bjj black belt from one of the current/former UFC champs and from having lived and trained with numerous "famous" black belts in Brazil, he said that majority are on some sort of test. This is strictly informative and I'm in no way pointing fingers or naming names, but he has trained with some of the most decorated bjj guys in the sport today/past and I don't think he has a reason to bs, especially since he admitted to be on test himself.

----------


## slimy

FYI: for those 'untested' athletes on deca : Not sure if you know but Deca stays detectable for up to 18 months. So that's a lot of clean living. 

Test Prop detect time is around 2 weeks. Test Suspension is only dectable for a couple of days.

----------


## Big

good info here for the OP. too bad this thread is almost 2 years old and the OP hasn't even been here in almost a year.

----------

